# Official Bowhunting Contest Rules



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You must be under 20 to participate. To get points for your team you must post a pic of the game, your bow, and yourself if possible. The contest will end when everyones seasons are over.
Scoring will be as follows
75pts for a doe
75pts or score for a buck
50pts for coyotes
25pts for furbearers
20pts for birds
Any elk, bear, moose, etc. will be scored if the need arises.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Does it have to be a bow kill? Say i shoot a goose duck or pheasant with a gun?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

chauk up 50points for hoyt two, i got a rabbit and a squirrel. Pics if needed on the squirrel. I can get on of the rabbit if you need it


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Does it have to be a bow kill? Say i shoot a goose duck or pheasant with a gun?


It has to be a bow kill.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

First it has to be a bow kill and all animals must be posted with pictures


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

okay sounds good


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

So how many points for hitting a bag target :tongue: jk good rules :thumbs_up


----------

